# Herping in Melbourne.



## RedBellied (Jun 4, 2008)

I know it's not the right season to do it now, but i was wondering if anyone knows any good sites in or around Melbourne to go herping?


----------



## nick_w (Jun 4, 2008)

Check out Ivanhoe around the Yarra River (tigers mainly but also some browns).
Yarra Bend Park is great also.

Head down through Gippsland to Malacoota for mental amount of large monitors.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jun 6, 2008)

something i've been meaning to ask here...


pipemakers park near highpoint, is there anything down there?


----------



## RedBellied (Jun 7, 2008)

That could be an interesting area actually might have to keep that place in mind!


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 8, 2008)

this might be a bit far off to travel to, but i a mate of mine has a property up at marlo, GREAT place to go herping, well, from my experience it was, found heaps of monitors and elapids. went every day,never got dissapointed!


----------



## nathando2010 (Dec 11, 2011)

went for a walk through pipemakers park yesterday didnt come across anything... but on an other occasion i found a few skinks not to sure what species.


----------



## Enlil (Dec 11, 2011)

Considering your from Paco, go to the nature reserves near by, craigiburn grasslands although I am not sure your allowed to entre that area. Try the Merri Merri, and if you wat to go further, Kinglake and Mount Dissapointment use to be good, but the fires might have depleted the population.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2011)

Erm I think theyve maybe found a spot by now lol
I hope.


----------



## Enlil (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe they have not, they didn't say.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mallacoota is great...lots of tigers,lace monitors, water dragons etc etc fair drive to get there though...and most of the best spots you will need a boat to get to


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Dec 20, 2011)

You could try Woodlands Historic Park near Melbourne Airport, never gone herping there only driven past, but is a big area and there's sure to be somethin there.


----------



## nathando2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah been to woodlands historic park... few cunninghams, blueys, little whips and browns are what Ive seen so far.... and also an echidna


----------



## Enlil (Jan 28, 2012)

You could see the Bandicoot enclosure there as well, but as they are nocturnal. Well you see.


----------

